# Dawn & Dusk clutch no. 5!!! yay



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I have some great News Dawn and Dusk have 2 or 3 eggs i have only seen 1 but the way she is sitting she looks like she as more but i found out yesterday and hopefully the other pair does not kill the Babies.
But any way i am so excited


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

How long ago was their first clutch??Wasn't it start of last year??

Maybe you should rmeove the others. Needa leave Piper in though ?


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

well i don't have another cage for them


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh ok. I just dont want the babies to get killed 

So when was it she had her first clutch??


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

about 2 years ago


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

There should not be another pair in with them. If the other birds want to breed they may very well try to evict the babies from the box. Anytime you breed with more than one pair in a cage you need to provide twice as many nest boxes as there are pairs of birds. A lady tried to sell me a bird with one eye that had it pecked out by a pair who wanted an occupied box. All the other babies were killed. You need to either get another cage quick or a bunch more nestboxes.
Also you should not feed from day one because the babies benefit from being parent fed for at least a couple of weeks. I let my parents feed for 3 weeks. The babies need the digestive bacteria they get from the parents.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Have you ever hand fed before? 

if not then I don't suggest it unless you can get hands on training, and a decent amount of it.


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> There should not be another pair in with them. If the other birds want to breed they may very well try to evict the babies from the box. Anytime you breed with more than one pair in a cage you need to provide twice as many nest boxes as there are pairs of birds. A lady tried to sell me a bird with one eye that had it pecked out by a pair who wanted an occupied box. All the other babies were killed. You need to either get another cage quick or a bunch more nestboxes.
> Also you should not feed from day one because the babies benefit from being parent fed for at least a couple of weeks. I let my parents feed for 3 weeks. The babies need the digestive bacteria they get from the parents.


that is wat i do when i feed them i wait until about 3 or 4 weeks but i only take them out early coz in the last 2 clutches some of them have been sqished to death coz they get to big. i do have another nesting box in there but the other pair are not using it


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

atvchick95 said:


> Have you ever hand fed before?
> 
> if not then I don't suggest it unless you can get hands on training, and a decent amount of it.


Yes i have hand feed baby cockatiels my baby Jamie i had to hand feed and the person that i got him from showed me and i had a go and she said that it was very good


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Betty.Jamie said:


> Yes i have hand feed baby cockatiels my baby Jamie i had to hand feed and the person that i got him from showed me and i had a go and she said that it was very good



oh ok, I just didn't want to toss you in to the sharks if you have never done it before, because well as you probably already know it's not easy,its hard work, and very sad when done wrong or even done right and it goes wrong and a baby dies. 

and when people ask how it's done - (not you  ) I don't really like explaining it, because yea its easy to say okay it's done like this, BUT in all honesty something like this needs to be shown hands on, 

I was explained how to do it, I read all the websites on how to do it, I watched videos on how to do it, I still did not feel comfortable doing it, So I had my b/fs dad show me (he raises pigeons) well they do pigeons totally different (they use a mustard container that's been washed thoroughly, shove it in their mouth and Squeeze, and their crop fills up, they go to the next one 

but then he showed me with a syringe but he did it the same way by doing it really fast.( I thought for sure my baby lovebird was going to die before the day was over, But she didn't) That part I refused to do but It did help showing me how to hold the syringe. and where to aim.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Hang the box up anyway to prevent fights over the one the babies are in. I wouldn't wait 'till 4 weeks for handfeeding either. At 3 weeks they can learn to switch from being parent fed pretty easily. At 4 weeks it's much harder and can even be too late.


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

Well i have some great news i have seen more eggs i have seen about 4 eggs but i think there are 5 eggs but i am so happy!!!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

If you hand feed from day 1 you have to add beneficial bacteria to the formula 'cause they won't get it from the parents. I wouldn't rely on that poll if I were you. Feeding from day 1 just isn't a good idea. The digestive enzymes and disease resistance they get from the parents is very important. That's why I leave mine for 3 weeks being parent fed unless there are circumstances that warrant me pulling them sooner.


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

no, i only get them out at about 3 - 4 weeks of hatching coz other wise i don't have the time and i am in yr 7 in school and it is hard to hand feed them


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Good choice!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats, hopefully they're all fertile so you can have some fluff balls!

Edit: How many 'tiels do you have? (not including the eggs)


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

yeah and my mum won't let me so when i am older and more experents i mit bring them in at 3 weeks and i will start making calenders and yeah i haope non of these ones don't die


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

um... i have 6 cockatiels and i would have 7 but i sister sold hers (one of the babies from the last clutch)


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Are you keeping the babies?


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

no unfortchently i am not allowed to but i wonder if i could get my sister to keep one i wonder...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Betty.Jamie said:


> no unfortchently i am not allowed to but i wonder if i could get my sister to keep one i wonder...


By your landlord, or parents? Sorry for all the questions, just curious since you're breeding them.


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

Parent's my mum is a bit well she doesn't like birds that much she is happy when the babies are gone but just want to keep one


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh ok...So, you have homes for them already or not yet?


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

no not yet but i was going to ask a few people on here that are in SA so i could know what they are up to but otherwise my mum will juat put them in the local paper or the city paper


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Doesn't *Tiel_Heart* live near/close to you? perhaps she might want one.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

I may be getting one of her
We are actually good friends and my first 4 budgies were from her.
She was going to give me one of there last clutches, just after chrissy but her mum forgot and sold it.
I am hoping to get ANOTHER pearl
Beth has some really nice pearls. they have yellow faces but the pearls are white and grey. She has only ever got 3-4 pieds I think and 1 normal pearl. Beth??


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

yes that is correct oh and Sophie i am alowed to get gadzooks for 2 weeks


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

Ok i have some great news, i have no idea when but one of the babies has hatched and it is yellow and fluffy it is starting to open its eyes it is sooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Betty.Jamie said:


> Ok i have some great news, i have no idea when but one of the babies has hatched and it is yellow and fluffy it is starting to open its eyes it is sooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!


if it's opening it's eyes it is at least 9 days old


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

thanx now i know how old it is.
there is at least another 5 eggs so i hope more hatch


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Your welcome


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

i have some more great news.........i have another baby cockatiel it is sooooo cute this one has yellow fluff on it 2!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats.  How many chicks have you got now? 

It'd be so exciting to see them grow each day and turn into little fluff balls. I'm jealous, lol.


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

well out of 8 eggs 2 or 3 chicks i only notice the 2 one yesterday and the first one a week ago but they are sooo cute i will get pics!!!!!!!


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

i have some more great news............. i have another chich, that makes 1 2 3.......3 YAY!!!!


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

ok i have some good news and some bad news.......the good news is that i brought in one of the chicks today.....the bad news is the youngest chick died afew days ago


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the young one dying. Hope the other(s) stay strong.


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

yeah the other one is looking so much better, it looked like it was going to die but now it is fine.....the one i have in side is so cute and it already steps up and i don't need gloves to pick it up or hold it but yeah i am so happy that there isn't more...


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

well i have some more bad news the baby down the bottom died when i was at camp


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

i'm sorry that it died.. do you have any left???


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

i have one left and he/she is fine and alive, but yeah i'm happy that i don't have too many babies


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

Ok I have some good news *Tiel_Heart* is getting the Baby, his name is Dragon he is now about 3 and half months old and very cute


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Ah. She doesn't come here anymore but tell her I said congrats!


----------

